# Win10 Screen Saver Travel theme



## klyross (Aug 24, 2015)

Both windows vista and 7 had options for utilizing a Travel theme when using photos for a screen saver, but I do not see that option for the windows 10 screen saver. C'est la vie, or ????
Thanks ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

By default, Windows 10 offers the following six screensavers – 3D Text, Blank, Bubbles, Mystify, Photos and Ribbons


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can download other themes: 9 new Windows themes take you around the world | Blogging Windows


----------



## klyross (Aug 24, 2015)

joeten said:


> By default, Windows 10 offers the following six screensavers – 3D Text, Blank, Bubbles, Mystify, Photos and Ribbons


Thanks for the reply. Yes, but that is not my question.
I selected Photos for my screensaver option. But, with Win7 and Vista, there was a theme option that could also be selected - Travel, Classic, Fade, Album were some of the possible selections one could make. These control how the pics are displayed and transitioned. 
(Actually, I selected Windows Live Photo Gallery in order to see these theme options for Windows 7, the same options were available in Windows Vista while selecting the Photos screensaver.) 

The travel theme when using a folder containing pics from a trip or vacation, made the screensaver function like a 'presentation' - it was very cool.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *Screensaver*. Click *Change Screensaver*, take the drop down arrow and choose *Photos*. This will make a screen saver of your photos in *Library/Pictures.*


----------



## klyross (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks SF. Sorry, guess I am not being very clear. I already know how to change/set screen savers (I use, rt-click on desktop, then click personalize, then click screen saver, btw). Anyway, then:
Select photos (or Windows Live Photo Gallery from Win 7) from the *screen* *save*r drop-down. Then click *settings button*. Click the "*Use this theme*" drop-down, then select *Travel* or one of the other options that I mentioned above. The drop-down next to "Use this theme", is the missing option in Win10 that I was wondering about. Better?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if this helps, but I'm thinking of copying and pasting the Travel Theme from a Windows 7 or 8 computer. The problem started when MS went from 7 to 8 and changed the theme name from .themepack to .deskthemepack. There is a lot to be sorted out yet in Windows 10 and I'm sure this is low on MSs priority list.


----------



## klyross (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Corday.
Yeah, I can certainly understand the priority issue for this. Will check out the 'themepack' idea you mentioned ...


----------



## klyross (Aug 24, 2015)

After some research, found out that Win10 does not have the
screen saver option: *Windows Live Photo Gallery.* I downloaded
from cnet, installed it and now the options that I had in Win7 are back.
NOTE: it is part of the Live Essentials package ( ~7 other downloads) - I deselected all but Windows Live Photo Gallery and Movie Maker (they were together).

To use, I did the following, but any way to set screen saver will work.

*Rt-Click* on desktop
Click *Personalize*
Click *lock screen*
Click *screen saver settings*
On *screen saver* drop down, select *Windows Live Photo Gallery*
Click *settings*
On *Use this theme* drop-down, select *Travel*
Select *Browse* to select the folder containing the pics desired
Other options here include *slide show speed* and *shuffle*
Click *save*
Click *Ok
*Close Personalize screen

Voila - the Travel theme to display pics/photos is a show in itself.
From Microsoft, so, should be trustworthy, right?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice, glad you found a solution


----------

